# my holiday haul! mac and more!!:)



## LMD84 (May 14, 2010)

So when in Florida i went a little shopping crazy! and now you can see everything i bought! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















so i got -

a coach wallet to match my bag
a little gold coach wristlet bag thing which i am using as a make up bag
opi for sephora modern flower polish set
opi shrek polish set
sally hansen hd green polish that came with a free top coat
winnie the pooh mug - to store sosme brushes in!
stitch toy - love lilo and stitch!
chi silk infusion
leopard print micky ears
onsen nail buffer set
cover girl lash blast mascara
maybelline full and soft mascara
mac 272 brush
mac porcilain pink msf
mac haunting shadow
mac aquavert shadow
mac violet trance shadow
mac pagen shadow
mac rose pigment
mac chocolate brown pigment
mac gold pigment
mac melon pigment
mac tan pigment
mac vanilla pigment
mac copper sparkle pigment
mac pure white pigment
mac pink bronze pigment
mac guilded green pigment
nars orgasm blush
mac flammabe paint
mac opulash mascara
mac greenstroke paint pot
mac coral crepe paint pot
mac stop look! d/glass
l'occitaine hand and foot cream
MUFE aqua eyes liner - bright blue one.


----------



## kittykit (May 14, 2010)

OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's a great haul, Lou!!!! The pigments... ahhhh and Coach!! I'm so jealous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I missed my 272 brush! My sister took it when I was visiting my family in Australia last year! Now I can't find it in the stores here anymore.

Enjoy the goodies!


----------



## bis (May 14, 2010)

Enjoy your stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope you had a great vacation!

And really cool you got some full-sized pigments as well.


----------



## fallenang3l211 (May 14, 2010)

great haul!  i've yet to see vanilla at a cco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i love how you included the mouse ears


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 14, 2010)

Awesome job finding the pigments in the old school jars! Now I want a pair of leopard Mickey ears. I wonder if my gfs are up for a 3hr trip to Orlando this weekend?


----------



## Miss QQ (May 14, 2010)

Great haul, Lou! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You bought lots of MAC pigments! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the Stitch toy! Lilo and Stitch!


----------



## vintageroses (May 14, 2010)

omggg the pigments and the polishes are calling me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahas love the minis!


----------



## xsunshiine (May 14, 2010)

lovee all those pigments


----------



## nunu (May 14, 2010)

Amazzzzing haul Lou! I missed you soo much.


----------



## LMD84 (May 14, 2010)

thanks guys! yeah i was very hapy to find some of those pigments! some are back ups for ones that i already have and use alot like vanilla. the micky ears are awesome! i saw lots of plain black but when i spotted the leopard print i had to have them! most likely never to be worn again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee!

missed you loads Nora!


----------



## Purple (May 14, 2010)

Great haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy it!


----------



## n_c (May 14, 2010)

Wow Lou you got great stuff. Chocolate brown pig. is one of my fav's. Enjoy


----------



## purrtykitty (May 14, 2010)

Oh my!  Excellent haul!


----------



## peachsuns (May 14, 2010)

Wow, pigments!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Hope you had a great vacation!


----------



## LMD84 (May 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Wow Lou you got great stuff. Chocolate brown pig. is one of my fav's. Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
weirdly i have never had this pigment before or even tried it! but it is a stunning colour and can't wait to use it!


----------



## coachkitten (May 14, 2010)

Awesome haul Lou!  I am glad that you were able to get so many good things!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 15, 2010)

LOU!!! I am drooling over your haul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!! I must go get Copper Sparkle and Rose pigments at my CCO and need to find me another 272 brush. Enjoy your amazing goodies!


----------



## mizvolta (May 15, 2010)

Awesome stuff, especially the pigments!!


----------



## Mabelle (May 15, 2010)

holy crap! im jealous!

i guess you hit up a cco?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 15, 2010)

wow, drooling over ur pigments!


----------



## Susanne (May 15, 2010)

Amazing haul, Lou! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Enjoy!!


----------



## mintbear82 (May 15, 2010)

awesome haul, I'm so wanting an an OJ of Vanilla pigment.


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (May 15, 2010)

Awww!!! I have the same stitch toy LOL! Awesome haul!!! You got some great stuff.


----------



## marusia (May 15, 2010)

So jealous of the Shrek set, I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## LMD84 (May 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_holy crap! im jealous!

i guess you hit up a cco?_

 
oh yes! the hotel we were staying at had a cco less than a mile away! and then about 30 mins drive away there was another cco! heaven!!


----------



## phatkat (May 16, 2010)

great stuff!! im waiting for my shrek opi set !  2 cco's?? yes.. heaven


----------



## MzzRach (May 16, 2010)

Wowzers!  Nice, Lou.


----------



## amber_j (May 16, 2010)

Nice haul. I think the Mickey Mouse ears might be my favourite item!


----------



## LMD84 (May 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_Nice haul. I think the Mickey Mouse ears might be my favourite item!_

 
yeah they are super cute! i love that they are pink!


----------



## Senoj (May 19, 2010)

Great haul! I love all the pretty pigments.


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 19, 2010)

Great Haul!


----------



## Hypathya (May 21, 2010)

Congrats Lou!! It looks like you had a fantastic time!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Soooo jealous of your Vanilla p/g bu.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enjoy your goodies!!

It's nice to have you back, dear!!


----------

